# Casting kits



## stupoty (Jan 6, 2015)

Hello,

i came across a company that sells backplate blanks for a good price hear in the UK in a range of sizes.

They also have cast iron blanks for vee blocks tool makers clamps milling vices and angle plates.

I think they were mentioned by someone before on a forum but i cant remember where.

I've never come across them during google searches so thought it might be helpful for others.

http://www.collegeengineering.co.uk/Vices.htm

I will let people know what the qualities like, iv'e just ordered a couple of back plates and a small tool makers vice.

Stuart


----------



## stupoty (Jan 14, 2015)

I missed an email from them bout one of the castings being out of stock so i'm still waiting on it  (my fault) stu


----------



## MarkStephen (Jan 15, 2015)

stupoty said:


> Hello,
> 
> i came across a company that sells backplate blanks for a good price hear in the UK in a range of sizes.
> 
> ...



I'd be interested to hear/see how it goes with the toolmakers vice. I was checking them out and their shopping cart reported only £7.80​ for shipping. I kind of figure that can't be right to get that across the pond. I haven't seen any american company selling things like this.

Anyone know of any? 

Mark


----------



## Kevinb71 (Jan 15, 2015)

You can check out this site. Andy has several casting kits. Good quality castings. Metal Lathe Accessories.
http://www.statecollegecentral.com/metallathe/index.html


----------



## Bill C. (Jan 15, 2015)

stupoty said:


> Hello,
> 
> i came across a company that sells backplate blanks for a good price hear in the UK in a range of sizes.
> 
> ...



Ask them if they use ductile iron in their castings.  Apparently is stronger than gray cast iron if I understand what I read online.  Their castings looks good to me.


----------



## stupoty (Feb 5, 2015)

It arrived a few days ago, and all looks very nice.

the castings are i think regular gray iron (i will try and check) they replaced one back plate with stock bar as they had a fault with the casting that was in stock, nice that they check stuff before sending it out 

the vice came with some fairly comprehensive plans on two a4 sheets.

i belive they are an open top moulding as theirs a slight sprue line on the top of the jaw part.

i'm tempted to machine the vice in the hand shaper.  Maybe i will clean up one face of the backplate before I bore it to see how that might go.  Last time i did a casting i had to use a brazed carbide tool to brake through the crust.

hopefully I will get a chance to machine them up soon, the vice just tempted me and I thougt it would be quite fun and usful after its finished, the back plates are more important for geting stuff done.  I need to get some cheep stock to practice internal threads for the massive spindle thread, making the test plug gauge was fun enough so i think a few goes at the internal would be a good idea before going for it for real.  

Hears the pics



I should have ordered a face plate at the same time, bahhhh 

Stuart


----------

